# Canton Mainframe Amplifiers



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

not mine, but the rarest car amps i've ever seen on ebay. i'd get them just to collect them, but i figure better some other old school collector here, than anywhere else 

eBay Canada Seller: slbl2002: Car Amplifiers, pioneer on eBay.ca at low prices


----------

